# The Anathemian revolt



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Many years ago on the homeworld of The Legion Of The Emperor's Fury, there was a revolt that caused distraught and the expulsion of many humans from the planet. This is the story of that horrid event.

Act one: Dark side of the moon

Chapter one: Speak to me

"Forty more heretics sir." Jason, master of the fleet and captain of the 4th company, said "By the Emperor what is our world coming to?" Replied chapter master Odysseus. In the last few weeks there have been eight hundred and fifty three reported heresies.

The last of which was a burning of a monastery to the Emperor


----------

